# Browser In Non-Rooted Honeycomb Loads Pages that Gummy GBE 2.1 Won't Load



## SoonerLater (Aug 31, 2011)

Note: this query was posted in another thread a week ago, but garnered no responses. 

Re: Browser In Non-Rooted Honeycomb Loads Pages that Gummy GBE 2.1 Won't Load

My Samsung Droid Charge running GummyCharged GBE 2.1 cannot load all of the content of a particular website (pnefc.co.uk), but my non-rooted Lenovo Thinkpad Tablet (1838) running Honeycomb 3.1 can load it. *I wonder why, and whether there's anything I can do to get the page to load on my Samsung Droid Charge.*

I pay for a subscription at www.pnefc.co.uk, the website of the _football_ (soccer) team that I follow. The website allows subscribers to listen to streaming audio of the games, which are not available any other way. The streaming part of it is run by www.PerformGroup.co.uk, which also runs the streaming media websites of 90% of the football teams in the UK and much of Europe. Thus, the code in question is identical on more than 100 websites. When you log into the website, you have to deal with a lot of _Flash_, but all my Android devices handle Flash just fine -- except for one particular Flash Control (the one that starts the audio stream). The control which lets you start streaming the audio of a game will appear on both devices, but only on the Thinkpad (Honeycomb) will the audio start playing. On the SDC, it instead indicates that there's no live game available to start. I'm using _Dolphin HD_ as my browser on both devices (but I've also tried this in the stock browsers, Miren, Skyfire, Opera and Firefox). Clearly there is something in that Flash Control that my Honeycomb device can load and manipulate that my Gummy GBE 2.1 device cannot.

*IS THIS AN OS ISSUE?* Is this something that can be overcome in Gummy GBE 2.1? What might be happening at the OS level which would let Dolphin load the page on one device but not on another?

I'm very, very pleased with GBE 2.1. The only thing I can't do in GBE 2.1 that I'd like to do is to listen to my football games on my phone for when I'm away from home. True, I can tether my Honeycomb tablet to my SDC and get the game, but I'll have to change batteries about every 30 min (because tethering sucks watts like nothing else).

Thanks for any help, suggestions, insight that anyone can offer.


----------

